# What is your first ever pirate games?



## lookout (Mar 9, 2008)

*Do you remember your first ever pirate games? 
*


I remember my brother try to copy C64 game (cassette) back in 1988 using 2 cassette player and link them by - input mic and output phone  
this really sad talking about it today. However it was our first success pirate game... I have no idea where he learned this from? it was smart and we're just a bunch of kids..

The game was call... Rambo: First Blood ... lol  







 ----> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 x2  = great idea..


----------



## blue99 (Mar 9, 2008)

I had a modded PS1, but I just bought pirated games from some shops. The first one I bought was Crash Bandicoot 2.  I started burning games on my modded PS2. The first one was Viewtiful Joe.


----------



## xalphax (Mar 9, 2008)

thps 1 for the psx

but i bought it later because i liked it.


----------



## Urza (Mar 9, 2008)

The first PC Diablo. Simple as ripping my friend's disc and installing using his CD key.


----------



## lookout (Mar 9, 2008)

blue99 said:
			
		

> I had a modded PS1, but I just bought pirated games from some shops. The first one I bought was Crash Bandicoot 2.  I started burning games on my modded PS2. The first one was Viewtiful Joe.




We did something like this over year, self modded PS1 and bought pretty few pirated game in the markets for £5 ...




you people here soo young generation and freaking lucky with your 1st PSX mods.....


----------



## Gaisuto (Mar 9, 2008)

The Japanese Pokémon Gold and Silver GBC ROMs. From there I discovered you could play many consoles and games on the PC...and it just skyrocketed from there.

Now I hardly pay for anything that isn't on the Wii anymore.


----------



## PikaPika (Mar 9, 2008)

I got a CD of GBA ROMs from my friend's dad, but the first thing I pirated on my own was SMB for the NES.


----------



## Renegade_R (Mar 9, 2008)

Asteroids...for MAME.


----------



## Jackreyes (Mar 9, 2008)

Pokemon FireRed for GBA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm a relative noob here...


----------



## yuyuyup (Mar 9, 2008)

first warez: gta 1, starcraft, duke nukem 3d, etc

first console shit: Cool boarders 3 PSX, crash bandicoot 3, rollcage, jap crap, etc leeching 1-5 k a sec, that's all anyone really needs


----------



## Dingler (Mar 9, 2008)

Crash Bandicoot 1


----------



## shadowboy (Mar 9, 2008)

I started in the cube' era, but my first game was Ice Climbers - I mained them in SSBM and wanted to see their game lol.
Now I haven't bought anything since wii came out XD


----------



## Dingler (Mar 10, 2008)

I remember back in the C64 games, on our local radio, the presenter would say stuff like "Alright, get your tape recorder out, we're gonna send out "XX"-game in a few moments"
The radio would then send out some weird noises, but if recorded properly, those sounds would do nicely as a game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good times


----------



## Westside (Mar 10, 2008)

Contra for NES.  I payed for it, didn't know what pirating was back then.  In the Soviet Union back then, everything was pirated.


----------



## lookout (Mar 10, 2008)

shadowboy said:
			
		

> I started in the cube' era, but my first game was Ice Climbers - I mained them in SSBM and wanted to see their game lol.
> Now I haven't bought anything since wii came out XD



that is so true... (same here)


----------



## Gus122000 (Mar 10, 2008)

My first game i ripped my self and burned.I would always look at the pirate scene but i never attempted to copy a game(Since i really didn't know how to do any of that stuff) until, that fateful day.


----------



## PuyoDead (Mar 10, 2008)

I still remember hunting down iNES 0.5r (I even pirated the emulator!), and getting SMB1. Stupid Marat, charging money for an emulator. After that, I just never stopped. I still buy the games I like and want to support, but I usually just download games first to give them a shot.


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 10, 2008)

I think it was Super Mario Bros.. for the NES.. although, at that time I had no idea that it was a pirate game, I was 4 years old or something.. my mom bought it..


----------



## laminaatplaat (Mar 10, 2008)

has to be STUNTS or Warlords... I think











And seriously * someone make a warlords homebrew for the DS plz *


----------



## Renegade_R (Mar 10, 2008)

Oh wait my first pirated game wasn't really Asteroids for MAME...it was the first one I willing did myself.

Back in the day when I was 4, my dad bought a 190 games in 1 cart for NES.  MAN THAT WAS AWESOME!! I WAS THE COOLEST KID ON THE BLOCK!  It was fucking $300!!!

Now that I look back, it hurts.


----------



## arctic_flame (Mar 10, 2008)

I had a 99 in 1 GBC compilation. I'm not old enough to have much earlier.


----------



## Salamantis (Mar 10, 2008)

I really do not remember, and that was like 2 years ago


----------



## lookout (Mar 10, 2008)

Dingler said:
			
		

> I remember back in the C64 games, on our local radio, the presenter would say stuff like "Alright, get your tape recorder out, we're gonna send out "XX"-game in a few moments"
> The radio would then send out some weird noises, but if recorded properly, those sounds would do nicely as a game
> 
> 
> ...




you remind me, some reason my father played our c64 on his cassette Hifi for the first time... he told us we crazy listening to crazy rap music..


----------



## NeSchn (Mar 10, 2008)

My brother and I used to download tons of SNES and NES roms and play them all the time, The first actual game I pirated myself. I really don't remember, I think I have done it too much.


----------



## Renegade_R (Mar 10, 2008)

lookout said:
			
		

> Dingler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah only when we look back on what our parents did before we only now realize the dark intentions they really had.


----------



## Deadmon (Mar 10, 2008)

Pokemon Blue/Red, even though I got the real game first. >_>


----------



## Renegade_R (Mar 10, 2008)

Man when I got pokemon blue on No$GBA that was AWESOME! I stayed up to 4am listening to the distored music because the emulator I had was such an early version.


----------



## pkprostudio (Mar 10, 2008)

NCAA Football 2007


----------



## Defiance (Mar 10, 2008)

Some game for the DS back in June...  I had a DS-Xtreme back then...  Terrible waste of money..

Boy, I wish I knew how to solder!


----------



## EN!GMA (Mar 10, 2008)

Gaisuto said:
			
		

> The Japanese Pokémon Gold and Silver GBC ROMs. From there I discovered you could play many consoles and games on the PC...and it just skyrocketed from there.
> 
> Now I hardly pay for anything that isn't on the Wii anymore.



Ditto.

After Gold, I moved on to SNES, playing RPGs like Seiken Densetsu 3 and Tales of Phantasia. From there, I went to PS1 emulation, playing FFVII isos that I downloaded.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 10, 2008)

my golden sun! (GBA)


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 10, 2008)

a friend of mine had one of those old mono gameboy 99 in 1 cart that stuck out of the old gameboys, it was one of those long carts, and for a console it was spider man on the ps1.


----------



## scubersteve (Mar 10, 2008)

NES roms on PC, and StarCraft for PC =D


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 10, 2008)

BBC Microcomputer Game called Elite. Played it to death.


----------



## podunk1269 (Mar 10, 2008)

I had a friend that bought everyone in town's SMB cartaridge and would rent games and switch the actual casing, then sell the games for like 5 bucks. so my first pirate was SMB2 and Contra, in SMB casing. lol


----------



## Linkiboy (Mar 10, 2008)

Doom on PC


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 10, 2008)

Thinking back and assuming lack of licensing is piracy as MS says (they even have it first on the list but that is probably reading too far into it: http://www.microsoft.com/piracy/ ) my old primary school had a sort of game of life that either played as a cave rescue/survival or give tents to refugees sort of thing. No chance of a name for said games but these were old BT machines (they were beyond old in early 90's: there is a reason I know how to use windows 2. something aka file manager in 4 colours. Timeline: http://www.levenez.com/windows/ ). No chance in hell of that being licensed properly.

The same place also saw various Disney games at some point not so long after that (they were good, even excellent, at one point) shortly after but this was also Amiga times.


----------



## enigmaindex (Mar 10, 2008)

First game: Emulated pokemon gold on my pc.
First software: Windows 2000 i think


----------



## JPH (Mar 10, 2008)

EarthBound for SNES.

Was some real fun shit back when I was eight years old. Still is.


----------



## berlinka (Mar 10, 2008)

loderunner c64


----------



## luisrodl (Mar 10, 2008)

Wow this topic brings back memories. I have to say my first pirated game was Chrono Trigger on the ZSNES emulator on my PC since I tried finding a legit copy and it was way to expensive. 7 hours straight playing that game. Good times.


----------



## Rayder (Mar 10, 2008)

My first pirated game?   Geez, I don't remember.   I know it was something on the C64, but I don't remember what it was.  When I first bought the C64, I got it used and it came with a bunch of pirated (and legit) software already. Then of course there were all the BBS's where I got more.

I've been pirating most PC software since Windows 95. I hung on to the C64 way longer than was normal.

But when it came to consoles, I was pretty legit until the DS, which I bought on launch day.  And pirating on that only stared early last year.  Last non-portable console I owned was the PS1. But I owned just about every console under the sun until that point.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Mar 10, 2008)

Probably Pokemon Blue or something... I can't really remember.


----------



## legendofphil (Mar 10, 2008)

Probably Leisure Suit Larry and a few other games my dad for on floppy disk for the PC(DOS) back in 1994.
Along with some software including Windows 3.11 and Lotus Smartsuite.
First thing I copied myself was Office 4.3 onto about 30 floppy disks.


----------



## Lyuse (Mar 10, 2008)

The Sims for the PC


----------



## tjas (Mar 10, 2008)

It was.. roller coaster tycoon!!


----------



## stivsama (Mar 10, 2008)

In my foreign land, the pirated soft/games ARE the products that are sold mainstream. If you bought software almost anywhere here, chances are it's pirated, and sometimes people don't even know it. Hard to recall what was my first in that case. It might be that Super Mario 2 for Famicom.

However, I bought an SNES ROM Collection CD (RIPOFF!) and THAT introduced me to emulation. It was my first ever experience of playing console games on PC. It was around the time the GBA was getting emulated too, so I had (and still have) a ton of games to choose from the get go.

I don't even play the games I download much, if at all. I try it, most of the time I delete it, the rest I preserve for when.. maybe I'm in a retirement home or something. Hope high speed internet is dirt cheap when I retire.


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (Mar 10, 2008)

That one Alladin game for Sega Genesis.


----------



## moozxy (Mar 10, 2008)

Starcraft.


----------



## BigX (Mar 10, 2008)

must have been some tape game for the C64...damn I am old.
It was always some kind of "what happens if I do that" or "why can't I just copy it...how could someone avoid that?"
Testing C64 first tapes then Floppy, Amiga afterwards (500 then 1200) PC at last and Consoles in the end.
Now I am working and my free-time vs. earned cash ratio changed, so I can buy all the games I want to play...and do so, working as software developer myself ;-)
Sadly, I have more games, I could play in the few free time :-( (and still there are so many good games around, I don't have)


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 10, 2008)

For me that would be Dizzy on the old ZX specturm, it was on tapes so all i had to do sort out 2 tape recorders.






It was such an awesome game that i plated it to death, never did finish though (i blame a lack of a save option and 20 minute loading times) ahhh good times.

First console game that i did though was tetris for the GB, after i found out i could get an emulator to play it on the pc i was hooked!

Ahhh good times


----------



## DaDAM (Mar 10, 2008)

I think the first one for me was this n64 attachment called Dr. 64. You connect the device under the n64 and it will play burned discs with roms in them. But i never knew how to burn them (i was 6) so my dad had to buy them from somewhere.


----------



## Nekobibu (Mar 10, 2008)

I believe it was a cassette version of a Centipedes clone back in the MSX days. Damn I feel old.


----------



## Jaejae (Mar 10, 2008)

Age of empires, beck whe our computer as running 95, good times.


----------



## bluebright (Mar 10, 2008)

pokemon blue...ahh, good times.


----------



## DjoeN (Mar 10, 2008)

Lemme think, 

ZX spectrum

Used 2 tape recorders to copy them

Later on the C64 i used a double tape deck to copy them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But the first game, can't remmember :/


----------



## Javacat (Mar 10, 2008)

It was something for the acorn electron, but I can't remember what it was. Most of the tapes for it that we used to play the games were backups of the original tapes that we didn't want to wreck, but a few were 'dodgy copies' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think that after that it was probably the original AGI version of Police Quest, followed by AGI version of Space Quest


----------



## shadyboy (Mar 10, 2008)

now thats a hard one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with the tought of my history with pirated games

If I am to say the first one I ever tried, thene It would have to be some old school classics on the C64 that my brother had. Dont remmember what was the FIRST game, but I do remmember Boulder Dash games, Snoopy, karate games and some other ;P

now for the computer, it was starcraft if I am not wrong ;P 
emulating games on the computer, oh damm... what a list. The Legend of Zelda Link to the Past was the first game I emulated.
hehe


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 10, 2008)

It may not be the first but the first I actually remember was The Real Ghostbusters C64 game from an legit copy my friend had.  I did it using twin tape decks.  It was a really shit game sadly.


----------



## jolanar (Mar 10, 2008)

i'd say my first if not one of the first games i got pirated was either the first unreal tournament or total annihilation both were just copy of copy. i still have them hanging around here somewhere.


----------



## raulpica (Mar 10, 2008)

Can't really remember what it was... Maybe a NES cart or an Amiga game  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Good ol' Amiga... 
Start the right program... Insert the game... wait... insert another floppy... Done


----------



## Edgedancer (Mar 10, 2008)

Mine was the Minish Cap on the GBA through the VBA.

EDIT: On second thoughts, it was actually Pokemon Red/Blue. Don't think I knew it was actually pirating back then though. Only 6 or 7.


----------



## DarkCamui (Mar 10, 2008)

NES roms on my old 486 PC with 66MHz and 20mb ram. Some SNES roms played fine as well with the older versions of Zsnes and a few weeks after that I got Doom 1 & 2 pirated on disks plus GTA 1 on around 25 disks ^^


----------



## Mewgia (Mar 10, 2008)

I think the first game I ever priated was probably Banjo Kazooie or Ocarina of Time (N64) that I played with Peroject 64. I didn't know it was piratig back then...


----------



## jos7960 (Mar 10, 2008)

Back in '99 i got the japanese Pokemon Gold with an early NO$GBA version from a friend.
Played it for hours and hours. Still have it on this computer. 
That crappy sound still brings up memorys. 
My first pirated games were games i lend from the library and then copied it and gave it to my friends.


----------



## Duke_Jay (Mar 10, 2008)

I think it was Rayman 2, but I do not know for sure.


----------



## shaunj66 (Mar 10, 2008)

Scooby Doo for the Spectrum ZX


----------



## bobrules (Mar 10, 2008)

bought a bootlag game from a store, It was Road Rash, I still play it to this day.


----------



## Artheido (Mar 10, 2008)

Spider Man for the PS1. I never chipped/modded the PS1, I got this 'Game Enhancer' accessory with it which is like a cheat thing that and connects to the back of the PS1. Then you attach a spring to the button thing in the PS tray to prevent it from reseting. Put in an original PS1 game slightly close the lid but keep it open with your hands, wait for it to read, replace it with the pirate, close the lid and it worked. Too bad the cheat system on it didn't work xD My second one was Digimon World, I got it before it was released in Europe


----------



## Akoji (Mar 10, 2008)

It was pokemon gold i think... or maybe blue/red, but i know that it was a pokemon game, my father came back from work and said that you could play gameboy game on a computer, I started searching as soon as he said that.


----------



## Samutz (Mar 10, 2008)

King's Quest 2 (DOS). When I was in elementary school, we had a computer teacher that would let us copy games if we brought our own 3.5 floppies.


----------



## azotyp (Mar 10, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Do you remember your first ever pirate games?


I think it was escape from the monkey island demo on pc


----------



## rest0re (Mar 10, 2008)

Monty mole 1 for ZX Spectrum. The one you must fetch bucket and exit before angry coal miner kills you in first screen


----------



## Orc (Mar 10, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> has to be STUNTS or Warlords... I think
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.infinite-interactive.com/warlordsds.php

Mine were DOS games, Dig-Dug I think and Tetris.


----------



## arctic_flame (Mar 10, 2008)

jos7960 said:
			
		

> Back in '99 i got the japanese Pokemon Gold with an early NO$GBA version from a friend.
> Played it for hours and hours. Still have it on this computer.
> That crappy sound still brings up memorys.
> My first pirated games were games i lend from the library and then copied it and gave it to my friends.




I think you mean NO$GMB


----------



## Psyfira (Mar 10, 2008)

I didn't know at the time, but most of our Atari ST games were pirated. It never occured to me that having 6 games on one disk, Automation packers and flashing seizure-inducing loading screens wasn't normal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I suppose my first attempt at piracy was trying to preserve Joust and several others off the ST disks onto a PC emulator when our ST broke.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Mar 10, 2008)

Starfox on SNES, best. game. evar!


----------



## modshroom128 (Mar 11, 2008)

HI MY FRIEND! IT IS THIS BATMAN WHO PRESENt THE gamES!!
ToODAy II PRESENT (!!!!))))) THIS CHAO NO PETSI GARDET.

i HAVE RIPPER(!) thiS GAME FROM COOL JAPNESE ONLINE PHANTASI
STAR FROM tHE JAPAANESE GAMECUBE (i HAVE RIPP ISO FROM MY CD
BUT I CANNOty RELAESE ISO BEcausE I ONLY 32k MODEM upoLOPAD!!
will TAKE YEAR(!!!) TO MAKE IT UPLOAD HEHEH.. I ONLY HAVE BB
WORLDHQI in FRENCH WHEERE I UPLOAd With ZMODEM!!!!!!!!!!!


i GIVE NO GRETING TO PARACOX!! THey GIVE ENGLISH BOKTai!! BUIT 
it HAS NO FRENCH LANGUAGE!!!! THIS IS USELESS RELEASE IF NO FRENCH!!!
FUCK YOU FOR NOT French 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(((((((

then THIS GRETTING GO TO THE grouP OF WHO is SLEEP ON BEACH??
PATIENCE !!! MY FreiND!! whY NOT COME BACK TO GIVE ME FRANCH GAME? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(
pLEASE!! PATIENCE COME baKC TO GivE MR.BATMANONO FRANHC GAME!!


ok THIS IS enPOUGH GAME INFO!!

nOW HERE IS WATCH THIS STOREY:

i WAS PLAYING MY GAMeCUBEiSOs on MY NINTENDO INTERNAL(!!!)))) emULATOR!! 
theN I MAKE ON TV, AND SEE??? BASKETBALL NIGGAS FLY AGAIN LIKE BIRD!!!!

yO!!!!!!!!! I STOP PLAY gCN asaP TO WATCH THEM FLY and EAT FRANCH BREAD
with FRANCH cHESSE.

but i see this suddenly: NO TV ANYMORE?!! WTF HAPPEND?! MY TV SATELITE WAS
BROKEN!! A BIRd CRASH INTO IT AND DIE!! NOW I HAVE NEW SATELITE (!!))
i INCLUDED PICTURE OF IT IN THIS RELEASE, PLEASE WATCH IT!!!


thIS IS ALL TODAY!!

++  BATMAN IS NOW OUT OF HOUSE, GO PlAY soME BAskETBALL!! (THE BIRDS ARE CALLING
THE BIRDS, THE DAMN BIRD I HAV HEAR IN MY HEAD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(()


----------



## santorix10 (Mar 11, 2008)

modshroom128 said:
			
		

> HI MY FRIEND! IT IS THIS BATMAN WHO PRESENt THE gamES!!
> ToODAy II PRESENT (!!!!))))) THIS CHAO NO PETSI GARDET.
> 
> i HAVE RIPPER(!) thiS GAME FROM COOL JAPNESE ONLINE PHANTASI
> ...



Ah... Batman will never get old to me.

On topic: I think my first time was in my freshman year of high school, with Super Mario Bros.. Which, ironically, was only five years ago. Then, I used emulators and bought legit games until I purchased a Dreamcast, which was procured solely because it could play burned games without modification. Then it slowly corrupted me until I bought an M3 in November of 2006 to-- uh, use the memory expansion function in DSLinux. Right. (I had a GBAMP for DS homebrew since chrishm came out with that firmware hack.) ROMs were had. Then the SRAM died (Not the PSRAM, or the SRAM backup battery, the actual SRAM.), and I persuaded the shop owner to send me a Supercard MiniSD. I became sick of GBA slowdown, and I purchased an R4 and EZ-Flash V Expansion Pack. Then I Gave the Supercard to a friend, and bought an EZ-Flash IV. Yay pira-- erm, legal backups!


----------



## Moots (Mar 11, 2008)

The very first rainbow 6.

Dial up+shotgun for the win. (Was like a 13 hour download)


----------

